# Irony and lesson learned!



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

A few weeks back my wife bought me a new 5000 series Delta table saw to replace my Craftsman portable saw. While I was making a crosscut sled for the new saw, (ironic part), my 8 year old grandson decided he wanted to help. Not a problem seeing as I have been introducing him to woodworking, at the same time trying to get him away from video games, which seems to be the norm for kids these days.
My children and grandchildren all have been schooled on shop safety and that it is no playground. Too many dangerous things can happen and happen quickly as most of you know.
While I was making a crosscut on the new saw for the sled, my grandson decided to come up from behind me to help push the cut through with a push stick. I did not know he was there. As I was finishing the cut he pushed from the right side of the blade, towards the far right side of the board. Although I was not using the fence, it was set too close to my board. As the cut completed, it wedged between the blade and fence and rocketed back at an alarming rate.
I was helpless in stopping the board and it hit him in the chest, knocking him backwards. Doubling over, he grabbed his chest. I immediately stopped the saw, grabbed him to check for damages, held him close after finding him safe, although bruised and scared, then scolded him for not listening and doing exactly what I had just told not to do, (lesson earned).


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry. Was supposed to say lesson learned.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Steve...glad to hear it was minor...and I'm sure you feel pretty bad about the whole thing...

Some positives...
It's obvious your training them on shop safety worked, in one respect, as he knew to use a push stick...
Also apparent is his initiative...a wonderful thing...and his desire to help...

I would look to the opportunity to continue his education, assuming his desire to enter this wacky world, and progress him slowly like an apprentice...keep him on hammer and nails and sanding for a while

I'm sure he's learned an early lesson...thank God it wasn't worse...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Since he thankfully was not injured I'm sure he learned a valuable lesson that he will never forget. Kick backs are so terribly dangerous that once experienced I don't think they are ever forgotten. I'm sure it scared the crap out of you.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad the lesson didn't leave any visible scars.... hope he still feels comfortable working with you in the shop!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad he was not hurt badly.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I was hit by a 2x4 that was kicked back about 47 years ago, I think of it every time I use my table saw.



Gary


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just reading that scared me. The lesson was both earned and learned. One of the lessons he should be taught from that is that if he was supposed to help that you both should have discussed it first so that each of you knew what the other was going to do.

The other lesson in that was coming up from behind someone operating a machine. I was working a in a shop years ago when I saw the foreman walk up behind one of the workers who was operating a cutoff saw at the time and he tapped him on the shoulder. It scared the crap out of the worker using the saw but luckily no fingers got cut off when he instinctively flinched. I walked over to the foreman and told him I would put my sizeable foot up his rear end if I saw him do it again.

Steve I hope that incident hasn't scared him from wanting to keep learning.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, close call! I agree; a lesson he'll never forget.
Next time you tell him something's really dangerous, I'm guessing he'll be paying close attention.
Steve; thank you for the 'heads-up'!!! A lesson there for _all_ of us with grand-kids.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve:

First, I'm glad there were no serious injuries. The situation could have been a lot worse.
However, I'm going to take a view different than the others. Did you *both* learn a lesson or was that lesson intended for your grandson only?
I don't want to make you feel worse than you do but you did say you scolded the child. You also said "I did not know he was there". Granted, there are only two people in my house, myself and my wife, but if I'm in my shop and she enters when I'm using a major power tool, first I ask her to stay back. Then I don't take any further action unless I know exactly where she is. I realize that kids are quick and inquisitive, but as the adult, would you agree that you should have been fully aware of your grandson's whereabouts at all times?

Vince


----------

